# Omega Hummer : An Idea?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, I guess I'll have to admit that I'm not too pleased to find that my newly acquired Omega Megasonic 720Hz Geneve (#3 below) probably has a pair of much later Citizen hands...









And as I examine it further, I'm not convinced about the case back either. All my other Megasonics have the Constellation case backs, but then they also have the Constellation dial. This new Megasonic is in the Geneve range, as indicated on the genuine Megasonic dial, and it has a Seamaster case back....could that be correct?

Anyway, it does have a rare fully working Megasonic movement...so it's not all bad









Decided to line up my 8 Omega hummers, so others might have a view on some of these issues. In the photo below:

1) Megaquartz, Constellation, Black Hands (not really a hummer)

2) F300, Constellation, Black Hands

3) Megasonic, Geneve, ?Citizen hands?

4) F300, Geneve, Chrome hands

5) Megasonic, Constellation, Black Hands (NOT WORKING)

6) Megasonic, Constellation, Chrome Hands

7) Megasonic, Constellation, Chrome Hands

8) F300 Speedsonic, White Hands

I'd like to get #5 going, but the coil is badly damaged in this watch and is beyond repair. So, should I just forget about the new Megasonic (#3), and use its movement for watch #5? That would give me three (one round, two square) nice, original Omega Megasonics Constellations.

Do we have any Omega experts here? I wish Neil was still around. The case back on my only Geneve (a F300) is a rather plain screwdown one....no markings on it at all. Where all Geneves model like this? If so, that makes my new #3 watch even more of a bitsa.

What hands would you put on this Megasonic Geneve dial? Chrome, Black or White? Omega seems to use all three during this period, but the shape seems to be the same on all three.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If so then I guess the best bet would be to make a good one out of what you have,

another option, have you asked the seller if he would refund?

Hes a high volume big feedback seller, you might get lucky


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> it has a Seamaster case back....could that be correct?


That was the reason I said 'in the seamaster case' in my original response when you posted that you'd won it. Whats the case number inside the back?



> Anyway, it does have a rare fully working Megasonic movement...so it's not all bad


Exactly Paul and at the price you paid, a bargain (not counting the stupendous deal you got for the last batch)



> What hands would you put on this Megasonic Geneve dial? Chrome, Black or White? Omega seems to use all three during this period, but the shape seems to be the same on all three.


Not sure mate but I think the geneve hands where like this 140012091579 this one is the same case as my fave f300 but the dial and hands are totally wrong, I have however seen the same on an f300 geneve.

Personally I would put the black hands on as they give a great contrast to the dial and I think would really set off the markers (being essentially the inverse).

cheers

Andy



jasonm said:


> I guess the best bet would be to make a good one out of what you have,
> 
> another option, have you asked the seller if he would refund?
> 
> Hes a high volume big feedback seller, you might get lucky


If you want your money back, I would gladly pay you what you got it for









Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> So 5 is a Magasonic not a Megaquartz?
> 
> If so then I guess the best bet would be to make a good one out of what you have,
> 
> ...


#1 is the Megaquartz and #5 is the Megasonic. They look very similar, but I would like to get the round cased Megasonic going....I agree with Andy below, those black hands are clearly the best.

So I won't be asking for my money back...just glad to have the movement.











foztex said:


> That was the reason I said 'in the seamaster case' in my original response when you posted that you'd won it. Whats the case number inside the back?


Yes, sorry about that Andy...I got confused...I though they were all Seamaster backs...but of course they're not, they're all Constellation backs but there is even variety in these (see below).



foztex said:


> If you want your money back, I would gladly pay you what you got it for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry mate...as you say, still worth it for the movement, and if I end up with a beautiful working #5, then I'll be happy.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i would just try to track some hands down for your latest as its in very good condition ,all the hands except the latest are the same -just some painted and some not so you could get a set refinished how you wanted>chrome/black//white ,all hand sizes are movement dependant,dial and case shape means nothing ,you seem a perfectionist so im sure you have a megasonic tech sheet ,should be able to track some hands down from omega (im sure you can) if not then you can get some similar hands broached to the right size on the tech sheet (which is all the bloke has done with the citizen hands).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> i would just try to track some hands down for your latest as its in very good condition ,


That was my first thought....but I'm not convinced there ever was this combination : a Megasonic movement, in this case, with a Seamaster back and a Geneve dial. If I'm going to keep this combo, might as well keep the wacky hands


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive tracked it down on the omega vintage site ,the megasonics are caliber 1220 and 1230 ,not much detail but it does have the original reference numbers of the watches for ordering, if not already a member you have to join to get the info (its free) ,on the site goto customer services /vintage watches then look for the above calibers (im asuming you have not seen this site)

* i guess adding the link might be helpful


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Pugs....I've tried that site, but as you say, not a lot of detail on these watches.

I have a Service Manual for the Cals. 1220 / 1230, so no problem there, but finding definitive information on valid combinations of cases, dials and hands seems impossible.









For watch #3, my case back reference number is 198.0008 and the movement serial number is 36245288, but that site has no record of those numbers. But Chuck Maddox's site correctly dates it to 1973.

I'm coming to the conclusion, that the case and back that #3 is in, is probably a regular F300 case. Roy even sold 2 of these about a year ago, which I missed out on







They are shown here.

So the new plan is to take the Cal 1220 from watch #3 and use it as a donor for #5. I'll then look for a relatively common F300 for case of watch #3.

Make sense?

Paul


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Omega site has it as f300 Seamaster Reference number: ST 398.0804 movement 1250.

http://www.omegawatches.com/cu_vintage/pro...amp;sortdir=ASC

MORE PRODUCT INFORMATIONS

(Watchhead ref. = 198.0008)

Case : round (41,2 mm diameter)

International Collection : 1971-1975

Swiss retail price (1972) : CHF 740.-

Hope this helps


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

deryckb said:


> Omega site has it as f300 Seamaster Reference number: ST 398.0804 movement 1250.
> 
> http://www.omegawatches.com/cu_vintage/pro...amp;sortdir=ASC
> 
> ...


What the.....









I've tried searching for both mov serial number and / or case back number on that site. Found nothing. Found my other Omegas but not this one.









How did you do that???























It does help! Thanks!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

just put the caliber number in ,i.e 1250 ,it will give all 1250 watches (f300's) and refs ,1220/30 were the only ones used for megasonic,but if you have a mix and match then you will have to cross ref no's and calibres







,to see what caseback you have and what calibre ,like an f300 back and a megasonic movement.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

note there are 2 pages for 1250 calibre, this is on 2nd page,have ringed ref.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Pugs .. just found it before you posted....what a crap search form / site.....I was using Advanced Search, hoping it would do a better job 

So my case is a F300...oh well.... like I said, you can't have enough working Cal. 1220s / 1230s


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> you can't have enough working Cal. 1220s / 1230s


yup, they are pretty rare and you have some great examples


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Omega case numbers are often misquoted... 198.0008 is sometimes 198008 or 1980008 or 198 008 - have a search on google and see what those for sale look like - its not an exact science for Omegas of that era...







no records exist...









Paul FWIW the hands are defo not Omega afaik... but I think u know that.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I think those hands would have rung alarm bells right away Jon, they just look completely wrong for the era of the watch....but at least you seem to have enough parts to make a good one?

I would like to get my hands (pardon the pun) on number three style (I'm not a fan of the larger case type), I like Omegas and have not aquired a Megasonic yet.....notice the "yet"









Good luck Jon......

Best regards David

now back to the still cider in the garden......or should that be the cider still?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Finished results ... a couple of round dialled Omega Mega Cousins







.

I took the movement of #3 and put it into #5 (which had a busted megasonic movement).

So on the left, we have the newly fixed round faced Megasonic 720 Hz Constellation (#5) and on the right, the Megaquartz 32 KHz Constellation.

The latter is a much bulkier watch in several ways: case, thicker bracelet etc. The finish on the dials is slightly different: the Magasonic has a shiny brushed finisg while the Megaquartz is dull brushed.

Now where is a F300 movement to put in case of #3......









Cheers

Paul


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

What a lovely pair 

Nice one Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like a great outcome... nice one Paul.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Paul, good result


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice handy work Paul, I can now say that you have got a lovely pair
















But then I also know it's not the only pair


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> OK, I guess I'll have to admit that I'm not too pleased to find that my newly acquired Omega Megasonic 720Hz Geneve (#3 below) probably has a pair of much later Citizen hands...


Don't look now Paul, but there's some poor dupe selling a genuine set of hands on the sales forum  .

They're cheap too







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I guess I'll have to admit that I'm not too pleased to find that my newly acquired Omega Megasonic 720Hz Geneve (#3 below) probably has a pair of much later Citizen hands...
> ...


Thanks Ian









But this seems to be a fast moving investigation ....seems the idiot of a seller got it wrong, and they are probably early Rekord hands

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...st&p=161885


----------

